# Lifting belts



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok guys. Loads out there to choose from. Prices vary. Any info on the best ?


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

i have a regular golds gym belt for normal lifting, if I'm going to do heavy lifts I have a proper power lifting belt with a quick release buckle.

I also have a neoprene belt for light support and warmth if my back is a bit sore.

all depends what your using it for.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

As above....what you want it for, imho you cant go wrong with the inzer forever 10mm lever belt....the rolls-royce of weight belts....bit pricey, but youll only ever buy one....just make sure you chuck a screwdriver in your gym bag and your gtg...


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

ausmaz said:


> As above....what you want it for, imho you cant go wrong with the inzer forever 10mm lever belt....the rolls-royce of weight belts....bit pricey, but youll only ever buy one....just make sure you chuck a screwdriver in your gym bag and your gtg...
> 
> View attachment 127878


 Screwdriver ??? Lol


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Owl man said:


> Screwdriver ??? Lol


 Instead of two prongs goin through holes in the leather as per a regular belt, it has a lever bracket that screws in place.....hence if you put on/loseweight, you have to unscrew the clamp and move the lever bracket down/up another notch! Bit of a ballache......but not if you carry a little screwdriver with you


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

ausmaz said:


> Instead of two prongs goin through holes in the leather as per a regular belt, it has a lever bracket that screws in place.....hence if you put on/loseweight, you have to unscrew the clamp and move the lever bracket down/up another notch! Bit of a ballache......but not if you carry a little screwdriver with you


 Lol cheers


----------



## caspa13 (May 19, 2016)

I have a serious about lifting lever belt been using it for a year now and really does the job


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

if you need a belt, its too heavy for you.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

ausmaz said:


> As above....what you want it for, imho you cant go wrong with the inzer forever 10mm lever belt....the rolls-royce of weight belts....bit pricey, but youll only ever buy one....just make sure you chuck a screwdriver in your gym bag and your gtg...
> 
> View attachment 127878


 That's the one I have lol, built to last.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

banzi said:


> if you need a belt, its too heavy for you.


 do you own a belt banzi?


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

Mergal said:


> do you own a belt banzi?


 Braces mate us old timers use..


----------



## ArthurShawcross (Mar 17, 2016)

Normal padded one in gym, just have a gorilla wear one I got for free at the moment. Inzer one for comps or singles when Comp training


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

I've got one from River Island. Use it when deadlifting and also when I'm going out.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Diegouru said:


> I've got one from River Island. Use it when deadlifting and also when I'm going out.


 You must be tiny if you can shop at river island


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> You must be tiny if you can shop at river island


 I am!


----------

